
Build Python Go-extensions - blacksmythe
https://www.nathanvangheem.com/posts/2017/06/03/embedding-golang-in-python-with-groupcache.html
======
rgacote
Appreciate seeing a full practical example vs. a proof of concept. Seeing how
to move string data in/out of the extension is also useful. Thanks.

